# Any belt rankings in JKD ?



## TKDJUDO

JKD is interesting me more and more everytime I watch Tommy Carruthers on Youtube. With that being said, are the practitioners recognized by belts or just practice over time? How long would it take to be a good JKD student such as Tommy Carruthers ?


----------



## tellner

For the most part, no. Some teachers have instituted colored shirts which are pretty much the same as belts, but they are in the minority.


----------



## arnisador

Where I study the instructor uses colored belts internally to the school. There are no degrees of black belt.

You would eventually be recognized by being given an (assistant/associate/full) instructor's certificate at most places. 

How long? It varies! But it's practical training so think years not decades to be good, if that's what you mean.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*Sijo Bruce's Ranking System*

I should say a ranking system of no ranking. The first rank is a blank circle, which signifies original freedom. The second rank is green and white in the form of the Yin and Yang symbol with two curved arrows around it. The third is a purple and white, the fourth is a grey and white, the fifth is red and white, the sixth is gold and white, the seventh is red and gold, which is our school's emblem; and the eighth rank is the highest, which is a blank circle, which is the return to the beginning stage. "In other words, all the previous rank certicates are useful for cleaning up messes." Bruce Lee

The wisdom of Bruce Lee
Felix Dennis & Roger Hutchinson
This was phased out before it got started!


----------



## SageGhost83

I spent a year in JKD and there was never any mention of belts or rankings. Sifu said that it was just a needless distraction that would make people focus more on getting a belt than actually building their skills. He also said that if we were in it "for the right reasons" then we wouldn't need a belt to inspire us to train. IMHO, I think that belts are a good way of measuring progress and they help you create mini goals to at least break up the monotony of training day in and day out. So while I respect his approach, I still prefer the belt system. That is just the budoka in me.


----------



## hungfistron

No.

Bruce was totally against any belt representation of rank.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

hungfistron said:


> No.
> 
> Bruce was totally against any belt representation of rank.


 
No, but he did hand out paper representation of rank, which is the same thing in the big picture.

AoG


----------



## simplicity

ArmorOfGod said:


> No, but he did hand out paper representation of rank, which is the same thing in the big picture.
> 
> AoG


 

No, the rank of paper handed out was only for the time one spent at the school. It wasn't based on skill level that was given out by Bruce Lee. After one year of training you got 1st rank and so on. No one was given an Instructor Rank in JKD!


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney (2nd Gen. JKD)


----------



## Hawke

The place I train at does JKD I.  You need an invite to go to JKD II and JKD III.

No one wears a belt.  You get a good idea of people's skill level when you partner up.


----------



## MacMannus

Having only been in JKD for a short time all I would like to say is that after forty years of studying different styles of karate and other martial arts, belts are more a way of generating income for the dojo than measuring progress.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

*Sijo Bruce's Ranking System*

I should say a ranking system of no ranking. The first rank is a blank circle, which signifies original freedom. The second rank is green and white in the form of the Yin and Yang symbol with two curved arrows around it. The third is a purple and white, the fourth is a grey and white, the fifth is red and white, the sixth is gold and white, the seventh is red and gold, which is our school's emblem; and the eighth rank is the highest, which is a blank circle, which is the return to the beginning stage. "In other words, all the previous rank certicates are useful for cleaning up messes." Bruce Lee

The wisdom of Bruce Lee
Felix Dennis & Roger Hutchinson


----------



## paulH

MacMannus said:


> Having only been in JKD for a short time all I would like to say is that after forty years of studying different styles of karate and other martial arts, belts are more a way of generating income for the dojo than measuring progress.


 
exactly...

pay £x then you get to buy a different belt and stand in a different line and be taught a different kata... then you pay £x and get to buy a different belt... etc etc...

id sooner lern how to hit hard and fast and i dont need a bit of coloured cloth tp tell me if im hitting hard or not...


----------



## joeygil

At the Inosanto Academy, the "Intercepting Way" class (formerly Jun Fan), we have 3 class levels.  Above that, I think it's more one on one.

No belts, no tests.  The instructor just clears you for the next class when he thinks your ready based on your time and skill.


----------



## Dark Gift Concepts

No belt's. As in my business you are certified according to apprentice, and up an so forth.


----------



## paulH

TKDJUDO said:


> JKD is interesting me more and more everytime I watch Tommy Carruthers on Youtube. With that being said, are the practitioners recognized by belts or just practice over time? How long would it take to be a good JKD student such as Tommy Carruthers ?


 

in all honesty no matter how much you practice it is unlikley you will ever be as good as tommy carruthers... they guys just amazingly quick... and incredibly fit... 

Im going to a seminar with him in a couple of months and i know its gonna be a tough tough day because ive got friends who have trained with him before.

we have no rankings at our club...

you can get a certificate of profficiency (when your deamed to be proficient)... 

you can get instructor certification if our sifu ever feels your at a level where you could instruct...


----------



## jskkcameron

simplicity said:


> No, the rank of paper handed out was only for the time one spent at the school. It wasn't based on skill level that was given out by Bruce Lee. After one year of training you got 1st rank and so on. No one was given an Instructor Rank in JKD!
> 
> 
> Keep "IT" Real,
> John McNabney (2nd Gen. JKD)


I'm sorry to disagree, instructor rank was given by Sigung Bruce lee to James Yimm Lee in 1964, prior to Sigung lee doing a demonstration at Grandmaster Ed Parkers internationals and prior to Sigung Bruce lee meeting dan Inosanto. Instructor rank was then in the future, given to Dan Inosanto by Sigung Bruce Lee.


----------

